# Global visas ?



## VickyScotland (Jan 28, 2010)

Any reports, good, bad or otherwise, would be much appreciated.

Have spoken to someone from there this afternoon - they are offering a 'service' to help hubby secure a construction job. 

Apparently the 'whole' service costs £750. You pay a £100 deposit to commence the service and the other £650 gets taken OFF the price of the visa once they have got you a confirm job and your temporary working visa 

Obviously i'm no expert in these things, but this sounds a bit confusing to me !

I've asked for full details to be posted out for our perusal and will get back to them if we feel they can be of help.

All we want is for hubby to get confirmed offer of employment (Heavy machine mechanic/operator) in central Canada - so any other ideas how to go about this ?

Thanks
Vicky


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

VickyScotland said:


> Any reports, good, bad or otherwise, would be much appreciated.
> 
> Have spoken to someone from there this afternoon - they are offering a 'service' to help hubby secure a construction job.
> 
> ...


Is your husband a Heady Duty Equipment Mechanic? If so his occupation is on THE LIST of 38 that Canada desperately requires and qualifies him for a fast-track Permanent Resident visa. If it were granted he would be able to come here without pre-arranged employment,
Who are the people you talked to? I do not understand the £650 off the visa bit.
I'd be interested to learn what they send you by mail/email.


----------



## VickyScotland (Jan 28, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> Is your husband a Heady Duty Equipment Mechanic? If so his occupation is on THE LIST of 38 that Canada desperately requires and qualifies him for a fast-track Permanent Resident visa. If it were granted he would be able to come here without pre-arranged employment,
> Who are the people you talked to? I do not understand the £650 off the visa bit.
> I'd be interested to learn what they send you by mail/email.


Yes, he's a HDE Mechanic, but time served (20 years) rather than apprenticeship and qualified. So they said he would lose a lot of point because he's only timeserved and would need to go for the 'pre-arranged' route.

He has a fully trackable employment history for the above, going right back to when he left school. But we appreciate some firms prefer 'qualified' as opposed to 'time served' or 'semi-skilled'. 

However, he is also a fully qualified heavy construction equipment operator, which I'm told is also on the list under - 7217: Contractors and Supervisors, Heavy Construction Equipment Crews. He is fully trained and ticketed in this.

This is what he has been working as for the past year.

Would he therefore be better off going under this category as I presume, as he's fully trained and qualified for this, he would get priority processing and could come without a pre-arranged job ???? Or am I reading this wrong - quite possible as it's all new to us !


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

VickyScotland said:


> Yes, he's a HDE Mechanic, but time served (20 years) rather than apprenticeship and qualified. So they said he would lose a lot of point because he's only timeserved and would need to go for the 'pre-arranged' route.
> 
> He has a fully trackable employment history for the above, going right back to when he left school. But we appreciate some firms prefer 'qualified' as opposed to 'time served' or 'semi-skilled'.
> 
> ...


Yes, he would qualify for a PR visa and no need pre-arranged employment but if he has only been doing it for one year I do not believe he would not have sufficient actual working hours under his belt. I think the requirement is something like 9,000 hours. Have you done the points score? If not you should do so. You will find it at Skilled workers and professionals: Self-assessment test


----------

